# Cooling Head Gear



## Utahgreenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

I've always wondered if those things work. Has anyone ever tried one and had any luck with them helping? I'm not against just dunking a hat in a river, but figured I might try something new.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Just got done running Ragnar this weekend. Had a 6 mile run straight up Park City ski resort at 2 in the afternoon. I used one of those cooling towels to keep me cool while running and it was a lifesaver. It was amazing how cool those things can help keep you in the heat of the day.


----------

